# BBQ fundraiser for the gill family - additional information



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

*This post is intend to summarize what Captain Paul has already posted about the the fundraiser for the Gill family as well as add a little more information in the events sections of the forum.*
 
As most of you know through the community news and forums, the Gill family tragically lost their youngest son Corey Saturday night. This Saturday, February 5 there will be a fundraiser to raise money for their expenses at MBT Divers on Barrancas Avenue in Pensacola.
 
 It will be a BBQ gathering with all proceeds going to the family. There will be smoked pork butts and beef briskets that will be sold whole; butts will be sold for $25.00 and briskets for $35.00. If you do not require that much meat there will also be BBQ plates with all of the fix-ins that will be sold for $10.00. BBQ should be ready around 3:00 PM but all are welcome to stop by earlier.  
 
 In addition to BBQ, made from scratch Red Velvet, Hummingbird, and Pound cakes can be purchased for $20.00 each. It would be helpful if cakes are ordered in advance to we can ensure we have everyone covered.
 
 We will also be taking advance orders for butts and briskets. If you want to reserve one, both or multiples, just post it here or PM _Rocklobster_. If you have already discussed an order with _RL_ or _FelixH_, we have you taken care of.
 
 If you can't get to the fundraiser and want to contribute to help the Gills out, there has been a fund account set up through the Gulf Coast Community Back. You can go to any of their branches and make a contribution to the family of Corey Gill.
 
 CAPT Paul is organizing another event in conjunction with this BBQ so keep your eyes on the forums and FB. This would be a great opportunity to get some awesome food for your Superbowl party. Come have a good time, get some super BBQ for a great cause, and help us help the Gill family. See you at MBT!​


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright folks. The burial bill has come to over 8K. Let's get some orders in, used fishing gear that you're not using or contributions to the bank. We've got to do something to help these folks out.

The cakes are being made by Due South Catering Company, the same folks who ran Moreno Cottage Cafe. The same great baked goods, same great recipes.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

finfever61, I've got you down for 1 brisket and 1 hummingbird. THANK YOU!

Anyone else?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Chuck. I've got you down for 1 boston butt. We appreciate it!!!

Anyone else?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll take a Boston butt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Id love to have one but cant make it over that late to get one. Good luck with the sales guys.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Wanted to add that for folks who wanted a plate instead of a whole butt or brisket, they will be ready a little before noon tomorrow. drop by and have some lunch! See everyone there! Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> I'll take a Boston butt.


We'll have it ready for you! THANKS!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dalton I would like a boston butt. I will not be able to get there until about 4:00-4:30. Is that okay?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Ryan,

We will start pulling the meat off around 3 and will be there until around 6, so you should be fine.

Thanks bunches!!!

Anybody else?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

after the yak riggin event ill stroll down there. I literally will walk down there since i live around the street.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

rocklobster said:


> Ryan,
> 
> We will start pulling the meat off around 3 and will be there until around 6, so you should be fine.
> 
> ...


 I will see ya'll there. Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lingfisher1 said:


> I will see ya'll there. Thanks


If I knew that Id would have got up with you and give you some money to get me one. Let me know how it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If I knew that Id would have got up with you and give you some money to get me one. Let me know how it is.:thumbsup:


If you want I can come get the money tonight. Can be there around 830


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lingfisher1 said:


> If you want I can come get the money tonight. Can be there around 830


Thats alright, Im heading to the Wild Game dinner in Baker at 530 and wont be back by then. If we get rained out Ill give you a holler.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

We're gonna have plenty. 48 butts and 19 briskets. Going on the smoker 0500. If anyone else wants one, please speak up and let us know!


----------

